# Worthwhile using steroids on FET?



## Chemgirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi there
I am getting ready for a medicated FET in Nov/dec and have persuaded my consultant at Care to throw in 15mg prednisolone and clexane 20mg. Am not really keen on the steroids but all I can think f without having full immune tests done. 
Thyroid is at 1.8 but taking 25mg thyroxine anyway.
Am feeling so negative about FET, never had one and their success rates are so low am wondered if its worth doing immunes ths cycle. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## libellule (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi

Yes! 

I had a failed fresh cycle in June and the only thing that was done differently between that cycle and my medicated frozen cycle in September/October was adding prednisolone (10mg a day) and also one intralipid drip. I got a BFP a few days ago.

I didn't have immune testing prior to June's cycle - only after the failure and a couple of immune issues came up. I would never have thought I had any immune problems as the reason we had IVF (ICSI) was for male factor.

Have a read of this thread - I think you'll feel more positive about FETs afterwards, I did:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277334.0

Keep believing!
xxx


----------



## Chemgirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you. You have given me hope.


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

I had immune treatment with my FET and it worked for me. 
In my opinion FET is less invasive and stressful on the body compared to a fresh cycle. At my clinic they were having great success with FET.
All the best and keep positive 
SarSim


----------



## Chemgirl (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks SarSim. Any words of support help!


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi chemgirl
Yes, clexane and steroids won't hurt and will probably aid implantation. 
At my clinic FET have better success rates than fresh. 60% for w35-37, which is not bad! Hope yours are good too.


----------

